# Windows 2000 / Windows XP gemeinsames Netzwerk/ gemeinsame Internetnutzung



## Ghost-Dawg (26. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander !
Ich habe z zt folgendes Problem:
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht meinen PC ( Windows 2000 Professional ) mit dem meines Kumpels ( Windows XP Professional ) über Netzwerk zu verbinden.
Bis jetzt haben wir folgendes versucht:
Die Arbeitsgruppen angeglichen, verschiedene LAN und DFÜ Verbindungen installiert  (und leider auch wieder deinstalliert), wir haben beiden Rechner IPs zugewiesen, ich habe sogar WinXP auf meinem PC installiert aber es kommt dennoch keinerlei Verbindung zusammen. Mein PC besitzt 2 Onboard Netzwerkkarten, sein PC 1 Onboard ( über die wir beide versuchen die PCs miteinander zu verbinden ) und 1 Netzwerkkarte, die an den Router zum Inet angeschlossen ist. Wir sind beide nicht die Experten auf dem Gebiet, haben schon etliche male Google etc bemüht aber auch nach 14 h Plackerein alles ohne Erfolg...
Trotz angeschlossenem Kabel wird bei meinen Win2k PC angezeigt, dass das Netwerkkabel entfernt sei...

Danke wie immer im Voraus !


----------



## ava99 (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich nehme mal stark an, dass ihr die PC direkt mit einander verninden wollt. 
Wenn dem so ist, Crossoverkabel, Patchkabel geht da nicht.


Grüße
ava99


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Hallo erstmal.

Also ich mach mal ne Check Liste.

1. Netzwerkkarten sind in Ordnung und mit Treiber installiert.
2. Wenn nur ein Kabel von Rechner zu Rechner dann Crossover.
3. Bei dem Rechner mit zwei Karten braucht ihr eine Lan Verbindung für den Router und eine für eure direkte Verbindung, quasi für jede Karte eine Verbindung.
4. Die für den Router IP automatisch.
5. Für die Netzwerkverbindungen Rechner-Rechner feste IP´s z.B. 192.168.1.1 und beim anderen 192.168.1.2
6 Um eine Ip zu vergeben muss natürlich in der Netzwerkverbindung das TCP/IP Protokoll installiert sein und dann unter Eigenschaften IP´s vergeben.
7. Bei dem Rechner der die Internet Verbindung mit nutzen soll muss bei den IP´s der Rechner der die Verbindung zu Verfügung stellt als Standart Gateway mit Ip eingetragen sein.
8. Beide selbe Arbeitsgruppe
9. Zum prüfen der physikalischen Verbindung start- ausführen- cmd eingeben und enter dann seit ihr in der Eingabeauforderung dort "ipconfig" zum Anzeigen der Ip Einstellungen und dann ; " ping 192.168.1.1" ist das Kabel in Ordnung bekommt man "Antwort"
10. Bei dem Rechner der das Kabel nicht angeschlossen anzeigt kann es sein das die Netzwerkkarte nur 10Mbit unterstütz. Um das zu prüfen rechtsklick auf die Netzwerkverbindung-Eigenschaften-Konfigurieren-erweiterte Einstellungen-Geschwindigkeit und Duplexmodus- da steht automatisch und da mal auf 10mbit stellen und schauen ob er das Kabel dann anzeigt.

Gruss Marco


----------

